# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Beerfest-vn Restaurant Nha Trang

## biennhatrang

*Hãy đến với Beerfest-vn để trải nghiệm các hương vị beer tuyệt hảo.


Nhà hàng Beerfest-vn hân hạnh mang đến cho quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt:

1. Miễn phí 1 ly bia 300ml cho mỗi khách từ 10h00 đến 18h00 hàng ngày.
2. Tặng 2 ly bia 300ml khi khách hàng gọi món sườn cừu nường.
3. Tặng 1 lít bia cho khách hàng với hóa đơn từ 2.000.000 vnđ trở lên.
(Chương trình này không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)
Nhà hàng Bia tươi Beerfest-vn - số 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
Để đặt chỗ hoặc biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0919 292 809 (Mr. Thành)*

----------

